# Walsenburg to Trinidad



## JohnHemlock (Jul 15, 2006)

Did a bit of riding around here on my way down to Santa Fe for the Century. Piqued my interest, I would like to ride from Trinidad to La Junta, and then La Junta to Walsenburg.

Is there a combination of frontage road and reasonably paved back road that can get me from Walsenburg to Trinidad? I don't mind dirt and gravel but hoping to avoid 35 miles of it. Or am I going to need to hop on I-25 for a bit if I don't want to gravel grind?


----------



## PDex (Mar 23, 2004)

The road from LaVeta (west of Walsenburg) past the old Cuchara Ski Resort (State Route 12) was a nice ride, but I haven't been on it for over 15 years.


----------



## JohnHemlock (Jul 15, 2006)

PDex said:


> The road from LaVeta (west of Walsenburg) past the old Cuchara Ski Resort (State Route 12) was a nice ride, but I haven't been on it for over 15 years.


That is what I would like to do for my third day, since I have ridden it before and it's quite pleasant. There's a chance I might need to make that last leg a short one due to other obligations, although I guess I could just get up earlier / pedal faster!

Supposed to be 96 in LaJunta on Saturday, so this one might have to wait a bit!


----------

